# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  Hay 61 variedades de papa nativa peruana inscritas en Registro Comercial de Cultivares

## gpacheco

*INIA busca inscribir en el corto plazo las 3,000 variedades que tiene Perú.* *Permite certificar calidad de semillas y mayor rentabilidad para agricultores.*   _Festival Gastronómico de la Papa_   *Lima, may. 15 (ANDINA).-* Un total de 61 variedades de papa nativa peruana han sido inscritas en el Registro Comercial de Cultivares del Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa), lo que garantiza la calidad de la semilla y permite que los agricultores obtengan una mayor rentabilidad por su cultivo, informó hoy el Instituto Nacional de Innovación Agraria (INIA). 
Explicó que para inscribir estas variedades en el respectivo registro se debe certificar que estén libres de plagas, enfermedades y virus. 
En el último año se ha realizado un intenso trabajo para poder inscribir estas variedades porque a inicios del 2008 sólo había siete registradas. 
Se requiere un trabajo muy arduo pues hay que visitar los cultivos cada ocho días para evaluar diversos parámetros, y muchos de los productores se encuentran en zonas de difícil acceso, indicó el coordinador nacional del Programa de Investigación en Papa del INIA, Héctor Cabrera. 
Algunas de estas 61 variedades de papa nativa son producidas en las regiones de Cusco (Jabilla, Duraznillo, Putis), Cajamarca (Huagalina, Shoga, Chiquibonita), Ayacucho (Huamantanga, Leona), Huancayo (Pumamaqui, Añil, Peruanita, Amarilla del Centro), entre otras. 
Una vez registradas, el productor puede fácilmente empezar a cultivar estas semillas y comercializarlas por un mayor valor porque ya está en el ámbito formal bajo el sistema de certificaciones de semillas, manifestó.
Incluso, ya podrían exportar pues la certificación de semillas es un requisito indispensable para ello. 
Precisó que en este año el INIA ya se encuentra trabajando con 100 variedades nativas de Huancayo, 120 en Ayacucho, más de 100 en Puno y 30 en Cajamarca. 
La meta es lograr registrar en el corto plazo las 3,000 variedades de papa nativa que Perú cultiva en 19 regiones y en un área de 284 mil hectáreas.
El INIA anunció hoy la realización del II Congreso Nacional de la Papa Ayacucho 2009, del 10 al 12 de junio próximo, y que contará con la participación de productores e investigadores a nivel mundial. 
En este congreso se evaluará el impacto del cambio climático en el cultivo de la papa e intercambio de conocimientos, además de articular las oportunidades de negocio en la cadena productiva de papa a través de la oferta y demanda para la agroindustria y gastronomía.  *Foto:ANDINA/Carlos Lezama*  *  * Temas similares: Sierra Exportadora estará presente en Día de la Papa:  Hacia la agroindustria de la papa peruana Compro 100 Kilos de Papa Nativa "Huayro Macho" Artículo: EEUU y Europa son principales mercados destino de papa amarilla y nativa del Perú venta de papa nativa Huangalina venta de papa nativa Huangalina

----------

